# Free tips from goaloo1.com (November)



## RocketH (Nov 1, 2021)

[English Premier League] Wolves vs Everton
02-11-2021 04:00 Tuesday GMT+8
Tips: Everton+0.25
Live Odds





						Wolves vs Everton Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Wolves vs Everton 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




[Spanish La Liga] Levante vs Granada CF
02-11-2021 04:00 Tuesday GMT+8
Tips: BTTS / Levante to win
Live Odds





						Levante vs Granada CF Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Levante vs Granada CF 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




[Spanish La Liga] Rayo Vallecano VS Celta Vigo
02-11-2021 01:30 Tuesday GMT+8
Tips: Celta Vigo+0.25
Live Odds





						Rayo Vallecano vs Celta Vigo Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Rayo Vallecano vs Celta Vigo 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com
				





Fast, accurate live score: 








						Goaloo Livescore, Live Skor, Live Streaming Bola, Football Results and Fixtures
					

Get football live scores, results and fixtures, live skor bola, live streaming bola for 1000+ leagues on Goaloo which ranked No.1 in Indonesia, includes livescore liga inggris, liga spanyol, liga italia.



					www.goaloo1.com
				











						Football Live Score, Live Skor, Livescore18, World Cup - Goaloo mobile
					

Goaloo mobile offers live score, live skor, results and fixtures for 1500+ football leagues and world cup.




					www.goaloo.mobi


----------



## RocketH (Nov 2, 2021)

[UEFA Champions League] Juventus vs Zenit St. Petersburg
03-11-2021 04:00 Wednesday GMT+8
Prediciton: Draw
Live odds





						Juventus vs Zenit St. Petersburg Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Juventus vs Zenit St. Petersburg 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




[UEFA Champions League] Sevilla vs Lille
03-11-2021 04:00 Wednesday GMT+8
Prediction: Sevilla
Live odds





						Sevilla vs Lille Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Sevilla vs Lille 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




[UEFA Champions League] VfL Wolfsburg vs Red Bull Salzburg
03-11-2021 01:45 Wednesday GMT+8
Prediction: Red Bull Salzburg +0.25
Live odds





						VfL Wolfsburg vs Red Bull Salzburg Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates VfL Wolfsburg vs Red Bull Salzburg 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com


----------



## RocketH (Nov 3, 2021)

If you have no ideas, you may try these ticket:
1. Liverpool vs Atletico Madrid  Liverpool to score over 1.5 goals
2. RB Leipzig vs PSG  Over 3
3. AC Milan vs FC Porto  AC Milan
4. Man City vs Club Brugge  Man City to score over 2.5 goals


----------



## RocketH (Nov 4, 2021)

RocketH said:


> If you have no ideas, you may try these ticket:
> 1. Liverpool vs Atletico Madrid  Liverpool to score over 1.5 goals
> 2. RB Leipzig vs PSG  Over 3
> 3. AC Milan vs FC Porto  AC Milan
> 4. Man City vs Club Brugge  Man City to score over 2.5 goals


Yesterday's result(11.3):
1. Liverpool 2-0 Atletico Madrid  *More details* 
2. RB Leipzig 2-2 PSG  *More details*
3. AC Milan vs FC Porto  *More details*
4. Man City 4-1 Club Brugge  *More details*


----------



## RocketH (Nov 4, 2021)

Try these tickets today:
1. Dinamo Zagreb vs Rapid Wien  *Over 2.5* *Odds*
2. Leicester City vs Spartak Moscow  *Leicester City -1.5* *Odds*
3. Galatasaray vs Lokomotiv Moscow  *Galatasary to score over 1.5 goals* *Odds*
4. Monaco vs PSV Eindhoven  *PSV Eindhoven +0.25* *Odds*


----------



## RocketH (Nov 7, 2021)

Tickets today:
1. Marseille vs Mets  *btts **odds*
2. Udinese vs Sassuolo * btts**odds*
3. Valencia vs Atletico Madrid  *Over 2.25 goals**odds*
4. FC Koln vs Union Berlin  *Berlin +0.25**odds*
5. Lazio vs Salernitana  *Lazio -1.5* *odds*
6. Napoli vs Verona  *Napoli-1.25**odds*
7. AC Milan vs Inter Milan  *Inter Milan-0.25**odds*


----------



## RocketH (Nov 8, 2021)

Marseille 0-0 Mets
Udinese 3-2 Sassuolo
Valencia 3-3 Atletico Madrid
FC Koln 2-2 Union Berlin half
Lazio 3-0 Salernitana
Napoli 1-1 Verona
AC Milan 1-1 Inter Milan half


RocketH said:


> Tickets today:
> 1. Marseille vs Mets  *btts **odds*
> 2. Udinese vs Sassuolo * btts**odds*
> 3. Valencia vs Atletico Madrid  *Over 2.25 goals**odds*
> ...


----------



## RocketH (Nov 8, 2021)

Tickets today:
1. Union Espanola vs Palestino *Over 2.75 goals 
odds*





						Union Espanola vs Palestino Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Union Espanola vs Palestino 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com
				



2. Chapecoense SC vs Flamengo* Chapecoense SC +1.25/btts 
odds*





						Chapecoense SC vs Flamengo Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Chapecoense SC vs Flamengo 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com
				



3. Tenerife vs Girona *Girona +0.25 
odds*





						Tenerife vs Girona Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Tenerife vs Girona 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com


----------



## RocketH (Nov 9, 2021)

RocketH said:


> Tickets today:
> 1. Union Espanola vs Palestino *Over 2.75 goals
> odds*
> 
> ...


Union Espanola 0-2 Palestino 
Chapecoense SC 2-2 Flamengo  
Tenerife 2-1 Girona


----------



## RocketH (Nov 9, 2021)

RocketH said:


> Union Espanola 0-2 Palestino
> Chapecoense SC 2-2 Flamengo
> Tenerife 2-1 Girona


Sorry, wrong update above. 
The accurate result:
Union Espanola 1-3 Palestino 
Chapecoense SC 2-2 Flamengo  
Tenerife 2-1 Girona


----------



## RocketH (Nov 9, 2021)

Tickets today:
1. Santiago Wanderers vs Curico Unido  *Curico Unido-0.25 
odds* 





						Santiago Wanderers vs Curico Unido Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Santiago Wanderers vs Curico Unido 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




2. Gremio (RS) vs Fluminense RJ  *Gremio (RS) to win
odds* 





						Gremio (RS) vs Fluminense RJ Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Gremio (RS) vs Fluminense RJ 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




3.Cruzeiro (MG) vs Brusque FC *btts
odds *





						Cruzeiro vs Brusque FC Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Cruzeiro vs Brusque FC 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com


----------



## RocketH (Nov 10, 2021)

RocketH said:


> Tickets today:
> 1. Santiago Wanderers vs Curico Unido  *Curico Unido-0.25
> odds*
> 
> ...


Results updated:
1. Santiago Wanderers 0-3 Curico Unido 
*result and detailshttps://www.goaloo1.com/match/live-1995135*

2. Gremio (RS) 1-0 Fluminense RJ 
*result and detailshttps://www.goaloo1.com/match/live-2001787*

3. Cruzeiro (MG) vs Brusque FC 
*result and detailshttps://www.goaloo1.com/match/live-2002208*


----------



## RocketH (Nov 10, 2021)

Tickets today:
1. Atletico Paranaense vs Cerea  *Atletico Paranaense to win
Live odds*





						Atletico Paranaense vs Ceara Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Atletico Paranaense vs Ceara 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




2. Colo Colo vs Melipilla  *Colo Colo -1.5
Live odds*





						Colo Colo vs Melipilla Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Colo Colo vs Melipilla 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com
				




3. Sport Club Recife PE vs America MG  *America MG -0
Live odds*





						Sport Club do Recife(N) vs America MG Odds & Live Betting Odds.
					

Goaloo updates Sport Club do Recife(N) vs America MG 1x2 odds, asian handicap, over under and all live betting odds.



					data.goaloo1.com


----------



## RocketH (Nov 11, 2021)

RocketH said:


> Tickets today:
> 1. Atletico Paranaense vs Cerea  *Atletico Paranaense to win
> Live odds*
> 
> ...


Atletico Paranaense 2-1 Cerea
*Learn more*live-2001782

Colo Colo 1-0 Melipilla Colo Colo missed 2 penalties....
*Learn more*live-1995133

Sport Club Recife PE 2-3 America MG
*Learn more*live-2001789


----------



## RocketH (Nov 11, 2021)

Picks:
Vietnam vs Japan *Over2.75 @ 1.82 (Live odds in **Macauslot**)*
Russia vs Cyprus *Russia-2 @ 1.90 (Live odds in **Macauslot**)*
Iraq vs Syrian *Syrian+0.25 @ 1.96 (Live odds in **Macauslot**)*

Tips:
Georgia vs Sweden *Under 2.5 @ 1.7*
Greece vs Spain* btts*
Slovakia vs Slovenia S*lovenia+0.25 @ 1.94*


----------



## RocketH (Nov 11, 2021)

RocketH said:


> Georgia 2-0 SwedenPicks:
> Vietnam vs Japan *Over2.75 @ 1.82 (Live odds in **Macauslot**)*
> Russia vs Cyprus *Russia-2 @ 1.90 (Live odds in **Macauslot**)*
> Iraq vs Syrian *Syrian+0.25 @ 1.96 (Live odds in **Macauslot**)*
> ...


Vietnam 0-1 Japan (result) 
Russia 6-0 Cyprus  (result) 
Iraq 1-1 Syrian (result) 
Georgia 2-0 Sweden 
Greece 0-1 Spain 
Slovakia 2-2 Slovenia


----------



## RocketH (Nov 13, 2021)

Atletico Clube Goianiense vs Santos * Santos+0.25 @ 1.88 *
America MG vs Gremio (RS)  *America MG to win @2.2*
Bragantino vs Fortaleza* Bragantino-0.25 @1.82*
Turkey vs Gibraltar *Gibraltar+4.5 @1.91*
France vs Kazakhstan* France-3 @1.85*
Montenegro vs Netherlands *over 2.75 @1.87

Welcome to our website for more details*
PC version: goaloo1.com
Mobile version: goaloo.mobi


----------



## RocketH (Nov 14, 2021)

Atletico Clube Goianiense *0-0* Santos *Santos+0.25 @ 1.88*
America MG *3-1* Gremio (RS) *America MG to win @2.2*
Bragantino *3-0* Fortaleza* Bragantino-0.25 @1.82*
Turkey *6-0* Gibraltar *Gibraltar+4.5 @1.91*
France *8-0* Kazakhstan* France-3 @1.85*
Montenegro *2-2* Netherlands *over 2.75 @1.87

Welcome to our website for more details*
PC version: goaloo1.com         Mobile version: goaloo.mobi


----------



## RocketH (Nov 14, 2021)

Zimbabwe - Ethiopia | *Zimbabwe-0.25 @ 1.8 (American odds: -114)*
Madagascar - Tanzania | *Tanzania+0.25 @ 1.83 (-118)*
Croatia - Russia | *Croatia-0.75 @ 1.80 (-111)*
Armenia - Germany | *Germany-1 first-half @ 2.03 (105)*
Portugal - Serbia | *corner under 9 @ 2.00 (100)*
Spain - Sweden | *over 2.5 @ 1.87 (-115)*
Fluminense RJ vs Palmeiras | *Palmeiras-0.25 @ 1.89 (-112)

Welcome to our website for more details*
PC version: goaloo1.com Mobile version: goaloo.mob


----------



## RocketH (Nov 15, 2021)

Zimbabwe 1-1 Ethiopia  1/2
Madagascar 1-1 Tanzania  1/2
Croatia 1-0 Russia  1/2
HT: Armenia 0-2 Germany FT: Armenia 1-4 Germany 
Corners: Portugal 3-10 Serbia 
Spain 1-0 Sweden 
Fluminense RJ 2-1 Palmeiras
*For more details*
PC version: goaloo1.com Mobile version: goaloo.mobi


----------



## RocketH (Nov 15, 2021)

Scotland - Denmark | *Denmark -0.25 @ 0.94 (-106)*
Switzerland - Bulgaria | *Bulgaria +2.5 @ 0.80 (-125)*
Northern Ireland - Italy | *Over 2.75 @ 0.90 (-111)*
Poland - Hungary | *Under* *2.25 @ 1.90 (-111)*
Albania - Andorra | *Albania -1.5 @ 0.93 (-108)

For more details*
PC version: goaloo1.com Mobile version: goaloo.mobi


----------



## RocketH (Nov 16, 2021)

RocketH said:


> Scotland - Denmark | *Denmark -0.25 @ 0.94 (-106)*
> Switzerland - Bulgaria | *Bulgaria +2.5 @ 0.80 (-125)*
> Northern Ireland - Italy | *Over 2.75 @ 0.90 (-111)*
> Poland - Hungary | *Under* *2.25 @ 1.90 (-111)*
> ...


Sorry guys, I was fucked up in these games...
Scotland 2-0 Denmark
Switzerland 4-0 Bulgaria
Northern Ireland 0-0 Italy
Poland 1-2 Hungary
Albania 1-0 Andorra
Wait till the leauges back this week


----------



## RocketH (Nov 16, 2021)

Gremio (RS) vs Bragantino | *Gremio (RS) -0.75 @ 0.78*
Wales vs Belgium | *Under 2.5 @ 0.80*
Netherlands vs Norway | *Under 2.5 @ 0.88

For more details*
PC version: goaloo1.com Mobile version: goaloo.mobi


----------



## RocketH (Nov 17, 2021)

RocketH said:


> Gremio (RS) vs Bragantino | *Gremio (RS) -0.75 @ 0.78*
> Wales vs Belgium | *Under 2.5 @ 0.80*
> Netherlands vs Norway | *Under 2.5 @ 0.88
> 
> ...


Gremio (RS) 3-0 Bragantino 
Wales 1-1 Belgium 
Netherlands 2-0 Norway 
More details: www.goaloo1.com | www.goaloo.mobi


----------



## RocketH (Nov 17, 2021)

Santos - Chapecoense SC | over 10.5 corners @ 0.9 (-111)
Cuiaba - Internacional RS | Cuiaba -0 @ 0.84 (-119)
America MG - Atletico Clube Goianiense | America MG to win @ 1.70 (170)
Flamengo - Corinthians Paulista (SP) | over 2.5 @ 1.00 (100)

More details: www.goaloo.mobi | www.goaloo1.com


----------



## RocketH (Nov 18, 2021)

RocketH said:


> Santos - Chapecoense SC | over 10.5 corners @ 0.9 (-111)
> Cuiaba - Internacional RS | Cuiaba -0 @ 0.84 (-119)
> America MG - Atletico Clube Goianiense | America MG to win @ 1.70 (170)
> Flamengo - Corinthians Paulista (SP) | over 2.5 @ 1.00 (100)
> ...


Santos 2-0 Chapecoense SC Corners: 2-5 
Cuiaba 1-0 Internacional RS 
America MG 0-0 Atletico Clube Goianiense 
Flamengo 1-0 Corinthians Paulista (SP) 

4 More details: www.goaloo.mobi | www.goaloo1.com

Need your supports to make better picks today.


----------



## RocketH (Nov 18, 2021)

Pharco - Misr Elmaqasah | Misr Elmaqasah+0.25 @ 1.00 (100)

El Sharqia Dokhan - Future FC | Future FC to win @ 2.00 (+100)

Sport Club Recife PE    - Bahia | Sport Club Recife PE -0 @ 1.78 (-128)

Banfield - Aldosivi Mar del Plata | Banfield-0.75 @ 1.75 (-133)

more details and live scores


----------



## RocketH (Nov 21, 2021)

Try these and wish you guys the best of luck

Rostov FK VS FC Ufa | *FC Ufa+0.5 @ 1.72 (-139)*
Derby County VS Bournemouth AFC | *Bournemouth AFC to win @ 1.76 (176)*
Troyes VS Saint Etienne |* Saint Etienne+0.25 @ 1.86 (-116)*
Stabaek VS Kristiansund BK |* Double chance: Stabaek or draw*
Clermont VS Nice | *Nice-0.25 @ 1.96 (-104)*

More matches, lives cores, tips  Thanks for your supprt!


----------



## RocketH (Nov 22, 2021)

_Ukrainian Premier League_ | Veres VS Metalist 1925 Kharkiv | *Metalist 1925 Kharkiv+0.25 @ 1.85 (-118)*

_Italian Serie A_ | Verona VS Empoli | *Verona-0.75 @ 1.92 (-109)*

_Swedish Allsvenskan_ | Ostersunds FK VS Mjallby AIF | *under 2.75 goals @ 1.86 (-116)*

_Italian Serie A_ | Torino VS Udinese | *double chance Udinese or draw*

_Spanish La Liga_ | Rayo Vallecano VS Mallorca | *corner under 8.5 @ 1.80 (180) / Mallorca +0.75 @ 3.25 (+225)*


More details and live scores  Be grateful for your support and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## RocketH (Nov 22, 2021)

RocketH said:


> Try these and wish you guys the best of luck
> 
> Rostov FK VS FC Ufa | *FC Ufa+0.5 @ 1.72 (-139)*
> Derby County VS Bournemouth AFC | *Bournemouth AFC to win @ 1.76 (176)*
> ...


Rostov FK 2-2 FC Ufa | *FC Ufa+0.5 @ 1.72 (-139) *
Derby County 3-2 Bournemouth AFC | *Bournemouth AFC to win @ 1.76 (176) *
Troyes 0-1 Saint Etienne |* Saint Etienne+0.25 @ 1.86 (-116) *
Stabaek 3-0 Kristiansund BK |* Double chance: Stabaek or draw *
Clermont 1-2 Nice | *Nice-0.25 @ 1.96 (-104) *


----------



## RocketH (Nov 23, 2021)

RocketH said:


> _Ukrainian Premier League_ | Veres VS Metalist 1925 Kharkiv | *Metalist 1925 Kharkiv+0.25 @ 1.85 (-118)*
> 
> _Italian Serie A_ | Verona VS Empoli | *Verona-0.75 @ 1.92 (-109)*
> 
> ...


_Ukrainian Premier League_ | Veres 2-0 Metalist 1925 Kharkiv 

_Italian Serie A_ | Verona 2-1 Empoli 

_Swedish Allsvenskan_ | Ostersunds 0-2 VS Mjallby AIF 

_Italian Serie A_ | Torino 2-1 Udinese  corner : 4-7

_Spanish La Liga_ | Rayo Vallecano 3-1 Mallorca


----------



## RocketH (Nov 23, 2021)

Al Hilal VS Pohang Steelers | *Al Hilal-1 @ 2.00 (100)*
Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Juventude | *btts*
Gremio (RS) VS Flamengo | *over 2.5 goals @ 1.88 (-114)*
Palmeiras VS Atletico Mineiro | *Atletico Mineiro to win @ 2.73 (173)*
Nashville VS Orlando City | *Nashville to win @ 1.91 (-110)*
Seattle Sounders VS Real Salt Lake | *Seattle Sounders-0.75 @ 1.74 (-135)*

Click for more tips and live scores
*Be grateful for your support and wish you the best of luck.*


----------



## RocketH (Nov 24, 2021)

RocketH said:


> Al Hilal VS Pohang Steelers | *Al Hilal-1 @ 2.00 (100)*
> Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Juventude | *btts*
> Gremio (RS) VS Flamengo | *over 2.5 goals @ 1.88 (-114)*
> Palmeiras VS Atletico Mineiro | *Atletico Mineiro to win @ 2.73 (173)*
> ...


Al Hilal 2-0 Pohang Steelers | *Al Hilal-1 @ 2.00 (100)* 
Atletico Clube Goianiense 1-1 Juventude | *btts* 
Gremio (RS) 2-2 Flamengo | *over 2.5 goals @ 1.88 (-114)* 
Palmeiras 2-2 Atletico Mineiro | *Atletico Mineiro to win @ 2.73 (173)* 
Nashville 3-1 Orlando City | *Nashville to win @ 1.91 (-110)* 
Seattle Sounders 0-0 Real Salt Lake | *Seattle Sounders-0.75 @ 1.74 (-135)* 

Click for more tips and live scores
*Be grateful for your support and wish you the best of luck.*


----------



## RocketH (Nov 24, 2021)

| Inter Milan VS FC Shakhtar Donetsk | *Inter Milan-1.5 @ 1.84 (-119)* | UEFA Champions League

| Fulham VS Derby County | *Half-time, Fulham to win @ 1.80 (-125)* | England Championship

| Millwall VS Bournemouth AFC | *bts* | England Championship

| Liverpool VS FC Porto | *under 2.75 goals @ 1.88 (-114)* | UEFA Champions League

| Sao Paulo VS Atletico Paranaense | *corner under 9.5 @ 1.90 (-111)* | Brazil Serie A

| Fluminense RJ VS Internacional RS | *Internacional RS+0.25 @ 1.98 (-102)* | Brazil Serie A

For more tips and live scores

Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## RocketH (Nov 25, 2021)

| Inter Milan 2-0 FC Shakhtar Donetsk | *Inter Milan-1.5 @ 1.84 (-119)* 
| Fulham 0-0 Derby County | *Half-time, Fulham to win @ 1.80 (-125) *
| Millwall 1-1 Bournemouth AFC | *bts* 
| Liverpool 2-0 FC Porto | *under 2.75 goals @ 1.88 (-114)* 
| Sao Paulo 9-0 Atletico Paranaense (conner) | *corner under 9.5 @ 1.90 (-111)* 
| Fluminense RJ 1-0 Internacional RS | *Internacional RS+0.25 @ 1.98 (-102)* 
For more tips and live scores


----------



## RocketH (Nov 25, 2021)

Arsenal de Sarandi VS Union Santa Fe | *Arsenal de Sarandi to win @ 4.01 (301)* 
River Plate VS Racing Club | *under 2.75 goals @ 1.79 (-127) *
Santos VS Fortaleza | *bts* 
Ceara VS Corinthians Paulista (SP) | *Ceara-0 @ 3.32 (+132)* 
Rapid Wien VS West Ham United | *Half-time, draw @ 2.40 (+140)*
Monaco VS Real Sociedad | *Real Sociedad+0 @ 2.00 (100) *
Glasgow Rangers VS Sparta Praha | *over 2.5 goals @ 1.90 (-111)* 

*For more tips and live scores*
_*Wish you the best of luck.*_


----------



## RocketH (Nov 28, 2021)

| Leicester City VS Watford | *bts* 
| Chelsea VS Manchester United | *Manchester United +1 @1.88 (-114) *
| Udinese VS Genoa | *Udinese to win @ 2.75 (175)* 
| Marseille VS Troyes | *Marseille to win @ 2.50 (150) *
| FK Nizhny Novgorod VS Krylya Sovetov | *Krylya Sovetov -0.25 @ 1.79 (-127)* 
| Lorient VS Rennes | *Rennes-0.75 @ 1.90 (-111) *

*For more tips and live scores*
*Wish you the best of luck.*


----------



## RocketH (Nov 29, 2021)

| Leicester City VS Watford | *bts* 
| Chelsea VS Manchester United | *Manchester United +1 @1.88 (-114)* 
| Udinese VS Genoa | *Udinese to win @ 2.75 (175)* 
| Marseille VS Troyes | *Marseille to win @ 2.50 (150)* 
| FK Nizhny Novgorod VS Krylya Sovetov | *Krylya Sovetov -0.25 @ 1.79 (-127)* 
| Lorient VS Rennes | *Rennes-0.75 @ 1.90 (-111)*


----------



## RocketH (Nov 29, 2021)

| Osasuna VS Elche | *Osasuna to win @ 2.82 (182)* 
| Derby County VS Queens Park Rangers (QPR) | *Derby County+0 @1.94 (-106)* 
| FC Ufa VS Spartak Moscow | *Spartak Moscow to win @ 2.98 (198**) *
| Elfsborg VS AIK Solna | *AIK Solna+0.25 @ 1.80 (-125)* 
| Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Bahia | *Atletico Clube Goianiense-0.25 @ 2.04 (104)* 
| Union Santa Fe VS Atletico Tucuman | *Union Santa Fe to win @ 2.75 (175)** 

More details: www.goaloo1.com | www.goaloo.mobi*


----------



## RocketH (Nov 30, 2021)

RocketH said:


> | Osasuna VS Elche | *Osasuna to win @ 2.82 (182)*
> | Derby County VS Queens Park Rangers (QPR) | *Derby County+0 @1.94 (-106)*
> | FC Ufa VS Spartak Moscow | *Spartak Moscow to win @ 2.98 (198**) *
> | Elfsborg VS AIK Solna | *AIK Solna+0.25 @ 1.80 (-125)*
> ...


| Osasuna 1-1 Elche | *Osasuna to win @ 2.82 (182)* 
| Derby County 1-2 Queens Park Rangers (QPR) | *Derby County+0 @1.94 (-106)* 
| FC Ufa 1-1 Spartak Moscow | *Spartak Moscow to win @ 2.98 (198**) *
| Elfsborg 2-4 AIK Solna | *AIK Solna+0.25 @ 1.80 (-125)* 
| Atletico Clube Goianiense 2-1 Bahia | *Atletico Clube Goianiense-0.25 @ 2.04 (104)* 
| Union Santa Fe 3-0 Atletico Tucuman | *Union Santa Fe to win @ 2.75 (175)* 
*
More result: www.goaloo1.com | www.goaloo.mobi*


----------



## RocketH (Nov 30, 2021)

| Newcastle United VS Norwich City | *over 2.5 @ 1.84 (-119)*
| Leeds United VS Crystal Palace | *Crystal Palace+0.25 @ 1.80 (-125)*
| Atalanta VS Venezia | *3 goals in total*
| Fiorentina VS Sampdoria | *bts*
| New England Revolution VS New York City Football Club | *under 3 goals @ 1.80 (-125)*
| Flamengo VS Ceara | *Flamengo to win @ 2.42 (142)*

Wish you the best of luck. *Click for more*


----------



## RocketH (Dec 1, 2021)

| Newcastle United *1-1* Norwich City | *over 2.5 @ 1.84 (-119)* 
| Leeds United *1-0* Crystal Palace | *Crystal Palace+0.25 @ 1.80 (-125)* 
| Atalanta *4-0* Venezia | *3 goals in total* 
| Fiorentina *3-1* Sampdoria | *bts* 
| New England Revolution *1-1* New York City Football Club | *under 3 goals @ 1.80 (-125)* 
| Flamengo *2-1* Ceara | *Flamengo to win @ 2.42 (142)* 

*Click for more results*


----------



## RocketH (May 12, 2022)

Manchester City Football Club was founded in 1880. In 1904, Manchester City won the FA Cup for the first time, but in the following 30 years, it has been in a sea of relegation. In the 1930s, Manchester City won a series of honors, including the FA Cup in 1934 and the first league title in 1937, but it is incredible that in the second year after winning the league title, Manchester City was relegated to the second division as the defending champion.







In 1956, Manchester City won the third FA Cup trophy, ushering in a glorious era. They won the First Division title in 1968, the FA Cup in 1969, and the European Cup Winners' Cup and League Cup in 1970.






However, from 1983 to 2002, the Manchester City team began a process of ups and downs, and they changed levels ten times in these years. In 2002, under manager Keegan, Manchester City finally returned to the Premier League and in 2003 moved from Maine Road to the brand new Manchester City Stadium. However, the team's record has been unsatisfactory, always hovering in the middle and lower reaches of the standings, and it has been difficult to get out of the relegation zone in the last two seasons.






Since Manchester City was promoted to the Premier League in 2002, the results have been erratic and the club has changed hands several times, including Kevin Keegan, Stuart Pierce, and Sven Goran Eriksson. On July 6, 2007, former Thai Prime Minister Thaksin Chinnawat bought Manchester City for £81.6 million and became the new owner of the club. Since the arrival of Thaksin Chinnawat, Manchester City has spent a lot of money on acquiring players, sending letters to Elano Blumer, Martin Ivaylov Petrov, ValeriBojinov, Benjamin Mwaruwari, Michael Ball, and the the other stars, and also sold many players, carrying out a major reform and reconstruction for the club. Although Manchester City performed very well in the first half of the season, it was unsustainable in the second half of the season. In the end, they had to finish the ninth in the Premier League and won a seat in the UEFA Cup only with the Fair Play Award. Sven-Göran Eriksson was sacked and replaced by former Blackburn Rovers manager Mark Hughes.






However, Thaksin Chinnawat has been entangled in the corruption case in Thailand and had to go into exile for a time, and finally resigned as the head of the club in August 2008. Despite this, Manchester City was not affected by financial problems, because immediately after the departure of Thaksin Chinnawat, an Arab investment company Abu Dhabi Group acquired Manchester City, giving the club a larger capital. Manchester City also successfully intercepted Chelsea on the first day after the investment company joined, which is the last day of the transfer period, and Robinho joined. In addition, Manchester City also signed Tal Ben-Haim and Wright-Phillips from Chelsea, some young Brazilian strikers, and other stars, and continue to recruit and strengthen the team. But in the 2008-09 season, the team's performance seemed to be inconsistent with the league rankings. Manchester City finally finished the season with a disappointing 10th place, and fans began to doubt the leadership ability of the team leader Hughes.






Manchester City has a large financial group and continues its aggressive acquisitions after the transfer market reopened, spending more than 100 million pounds to buy Villa's captain Barry and goalkeeper Stephen Taylor, Blackburn striker Santa Cruz, Everton's Lescott, free agent Sylvinho, Manchester United's Tevez, Arsenal's Adebayo and Kolo Toure. In the first game of the new season, Manchester City easily defeated Blackburn by 2-0 away and beat the defending Europa League champions Barcelona by 1-0 in a mid-season friendly. The team leader restored the confidence of many fans. In the second match of the Premier League, Manchester City scored another goal after the first week with Adebayo and defeated the newly promoted Wolves by 1-0. Afterward, they beat Crystal Palace by 2-0 in the third round of the League Cup, in which the newly joined Tevez scored the first goal in a Manchester City jersey.






You can follow Goaloo1.com for more live scores for Manchester City.


----------



## RocketH (Jun 23, 2022)

World Cup History Of England:

On November 30, 1872, England and Scotland played a game (0-0) at Patrick near Glasgow, the first official match in the team's history, and the Three Lions' journey began.

In World Cup history, England did not participate in 1930, 34, and 38 World Cups. England returned to FIFA after World War II but failed to qualify for the 1950 World Cup finals. England made their mark on the World Cup for the first time in 1954. They reached the quarter-finals and lost to Uruguay in the quarter-finals; in 1958, England ended all games in the group stage with a draw and failed to advance to the knockout stage; In 1962, England reached the quarter-finals again, losing to future champions Brazil in the quarter-finals.

In 1966, the World Cup was held in England. The team made history and won the only World Cup championship so far. The team, in the same group as France, Mexico, and Uruguay, qualified with 2 wins and 1 draw and then beat Argentina (1-0) and Portugal (2-1) in the quarter-finals and semi-finals. In the final at Wembley, England beat West Germany 4-2 in extra time, with Hirst scoring a hat-trick, including a miscalculation of the century when he hit the beam and bounced off the line. In the end, captain Bobby Moore won the Remit Cup on behalf of England.

From 1970 to 1986, England participated in the World Cup 3 times (during which they missed the 1978 finals), although they all entered the second stage, but failed to reach the top 4. 1990 was the last time England achieved good results in the World Cup. The old Robson led his team to the top 4 and finally won fourth place. After missing the 1994 World Cup in the United States, England reached the round of 16 in 1998 and the round of 8 in 2002 but lost to South American duo Argentina and Brazil.

In the 2006 World Cup, England successfully qualified from the group under the leadership of Eriksen and defeated Ecuador to reach the top 8. In the quarter-final with Portugal, the team lost in the penalty shootout.

In the 2010 World Cup, England still managed to qualify for the group stage. In the round of 16, they encountered Germany, which they were all too familiar with. Although Germany took a two-goal lead early on, England's subsequent counterattack was effective. At 1-2, Lampard shot a long-range shot from outside the penalty area, and the whole of the ball in slow motion crossed the goal line, but the referee ignored it. Affected by this incident, England's morale was frustrated, and finally lost 1-4. In Euro 2012, England lost to Italy on penalties. In the 2014 World Cup, England was placed in the group of death and was eliminated from the group stage after losing to Uruguay in the final round. In the Euro 2016, after successfully qualifying for the group stage, England in the round of 16 ushered in Iceland, who participated in the final stage of the competition for the first time. No one expected that the Three Lions would be defeated.

 2018 will be England's 14th World Cup finals appearance.

There will be more details about England and you will find statistics for the 2022 World Cup on goaloo1.com


----------

